# Performance part questions and concerns



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

Your first mod should be a tune, through Trifecta or BNR. You'll get more power that way than through intake and exhaust.

The problem with intake modifications is the popular oiled cone filters are terrible at small particle filtration. You're sandblasting your piston rings and the oil can gunk up the MAF, especially after re-oiling. Not a good idea for daily driver cars. You also have poorly designed heat shields that let in far more heat than the stock sealed airbox, so the term "cold-air intake" is a misnomer, and heat is the enemy of horsepower.


----------



## grimstar8402 (Jun 13, 2019)

cp-the-nerd said:


> Your first mod should be a tune, through Trifecta or BNR. You'll get more power that way than through intake and exhaust.
> 
> The problem with intake modifications is the popular oiled cone filters are terrible at small particle filtration. You're sandblasting your piston rings and the oil can gunk up the MAF, especially after re-oiling. Not a good idea for daily driver cars. You also have poorly designed heat shields that let in far more heat than the stock sealed airbox, so the term "cold-air intake" is a misnomer, and heat is the enemy of horsepower.


so the best mod would be a tune and then just CB exhaust? Thank you again for the information.


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd skip an exhaust, personally. It's a lot of money for maybe 5 horsepower and constant drone in the cabin.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

See if say an exhaust would be a safer first bet. Generally speaking the bigger the better for a turbocharged car. The problem is that most aftermarket options increase the exhaust size by a very small margain, usually like a quarter inch bump in size. Which is good but not enough imo. I came from the world of turbo dodges and EVERYONE had 3" exhaust setups. That was a different engine but I thi k the se basic concepts apply. 

The issue I have w the tunes is that there are a bunch of happy people here but there are also TONS of people dealing w issues, check engine lights, warranty repairs, etc. That's a huge can of worms that people don't wanna admit to. I think of youre the kind of person that's gonna tune, you're gonna be driving it hard, so might not be smart to do that on a daily driven car. 

An exhaust is a smart, efficient, and trouble free mod for any turbo car. 

As far as cold air intakes, they make power in the top end of the power band, but most poepy aren't going to notice that power. I thi k the majority of people do that for sound improvements

Happy modding


----------

